

1980s Meet 2014 – A BBS with Docker - julianj
http://atechdad.com/1980-2014-a-bbs-in-docker/

======
robhaswell
I only clicked on this article so I could learn what a BBS was.

~~~
julianj
I guess I didn't do a very good job with an introduction/explanation. Check
out 'BBS: The Documentary' if you have some time to burn.

~~~
robhaswell
I was just making a point about archaic software :-)

